# aint he a beauty? my blue acara



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

heres 1 of my fave fish. my F0 male acara


----------



## dawgboy311 (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice specimen. Thanks for sharing the photo.

Dawg


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks .


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice. i suppose its a male, right?
mine is almost like yours but with no orange blaze at the dorsal and caudal fin. does it mean its a female?


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks . im fairly sure hes male due to the longer more pointed fins but not 100% sure on how to sex them


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

He is gorgeous! I have one that looks very similar to yours. How big is he?


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks hes about 3 and a half inches at the moment


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice. I tried getting some Blue Acara's when I first set up my tank but couldn't find any  Are there other fish with him? How is his temperament?


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

hes fine no trouble at all. he was a bit boistourous at 1st but hes calmed down now, hes in with 2 severums 2 geophagus surinamensis a firemouth 12 corys and a golden nugget plec


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

How big do they generally get?
*** read on many sights between 6 and 10'' - thats quite a big variance.

I love my acara, just dont want him to outgrow my 40G!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

8" is max, should be fine in your tank 

great looking specimen! love these guys.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

IME 8" is very rare, 5-6" for males would be 'normal.'


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

agreed with dwarfpike 8 inches is possible but very unlikely in aquaria with 6 being more realistic .

heres another pic


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

His dorsal pattern looks good, would love to see a straight on side shot though to get a good look at it as well as caudal and pelvic fins.


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

i will see what i can do. lovely fish but doesnt tend to sit still for too long!


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

this is about the best i can get so far to show his fin patterning .


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

heres a slightly better `1


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

He certainly looks like he's going to be a verynice specimen.


----------



## markscichlids (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah still quite young at the moment but starting to develop nicely .


----------

